# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 11/2010



## PCGH_Marco (24. August 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 11/2010   

Grüße 
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial „So funktioniert eine GPU”

• http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ildqualitaet-und-Benchmarks/Grafikkarte/Test/Fermi-Technik im Detail I
• Fermi-Technik im Detail II
• DirectX-11-Grundlagen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. August 2010)

Bonusmaterial zu *GTX 460: Speicher-Duell *in der PCGH 11/2010, Seite 38ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• Nvidia Inspector  (od. Heft-DVD)
• Nvidia Geforce-Treiber
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.6

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
• Crysis Warhead v1.1 inkl. PCGH Uber-Config
• Gothic 3 CP 1.74 inkl PCGH Ultra-Ini
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.0.7.0 (Steam) 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam)
• Stalker inkl. Complete Mod 2009
• Starcraft 1.03

*Weitere Informationen und nützliche Links*
* • Gothic 3: PCGH Ultra-Ini*
* •                      Crysis Warhead: PCGH-exklusive "Uber"-Quality und   Performance-Configs* 
• Stalker  Clear Sky: Complete Mod zum Download bereit plus Screenshots 
• Stalker:  Grandiose Optik dank Complete Mod 
• Oblivion:  Spiele-Klassiker mit Maximalgrafik durch Mods

• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung    auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*

Bonusmaterial „Grafikkarten-Special”

*• DirectX-11-Grundlagen*
*• Test: Geforce GTX 460
• Test: Radeon HD 5830
• Test:  Radeon HD 5770
• Test:  Radeon HD 5750
• Test:  Radeon HD 5670
• Test: Radeon HD 5570
• Test: Radeon HD 5450
*
Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.6
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (Steam)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung

*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce*
• *FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
  • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung   auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise


----------



## PCGH_Marco (9. September 2010)

52 Netzteile von 430 bis 1.200 Watt im Test

Alle 52 Netzteile im Überblick


Hersteller | Produkt im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Silentmaxx Eco Silent 550W | -Link-
Be quiet Dark Power Pro 550W | -Link-
Be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 650W | -Link-
Enermax Modu87+ 500W | -
Link
-
Enermax Modu87+ 800W | -
Link
-
Scythe Chouriki 2 750W | -
Link
-
Enermax Revolution85+ 1020W | -
Link
-
Seasonic X-400 Fanless | -
Link
-
Seasonic X-750 | -Link-
Chieftec Ntro85+ 450W | -Link-
Corsair AX750 | -Link-
Corsair AX850 | -Link-
Cougar GX G800 | -Link-
NZXT HALE90 Power 750W | -Link-
Seasonic X-560 | -Link-
Silentmaxx Eco Silent 650W | -Link-
Antec High Current Gamer 520W | -Link-
Be quiet Straight Power E8 580W | -Link-
Cooler Master Silent Pro 800W | -Link-
OCZ Mod X Stream-Pro 600W | -Link-
Sharkoon Rushpower M 600W | -Link-
Super Flower Golden Green 800W | -Link-
Xigmatek NRP-PC602 600W | -Link-
Be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 850W | -Link-
Be quiet Pure Power 430W | -Link-
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500 | -Link-
Cougar SE 400 | -Link-
Enermax Modu82+ II 525W | -Link-
Enermax Pro82+ II 385W | -Link-
Scythe Stronger Plug-In 600W | -Link-
Silverstone Strider 600W | -Link-
Xilence XQ-1200  | -Link-
Cougar SX S 550 | -Link-
Nesteq Xstrike 600W | -Link-
Raptoxx RT-600ABP | -Link-
Sharkoon Silent Storm CM 560W | -Link-
Thermaltake Toughpower XT 575W | -Link-
Thermaltake Touhgpower 750W | -Link-
Xfx Black Edition 850W | -Link-
Xigmatek Go Green 800W | -Link-
Antec High Current Pro 1200W | -Link-
Cougar GX G1050 | -Link-
LC-Power LC6560GP3 V2.3 560W | -Link-
Nesteq Xstrike 850W | -Link-
Xilence Modular Series 550W | -Link-
Chieftec Ntro85+ 750W | -Link-
Tagan Pipe Rock III 700W | -Link-
Aerocool V12XT 800W | -Link-
Cooler Master Silent Pro 1200W | -Link-
LC-Power Legion X2 1000W | -Link-
Sapphire Pure 950W | -Link-
XFactor 850W | -Link-


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. September 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Geforce 400 Mobile* aus der PCGH 11/2010, Seite  130ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.6
• Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
• AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*• Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de*
• Test Alienware M11x: Spieler-Subnotebook mit Core i5 und Geforce GT 335M   
• Übersicht AMD Danube-Plattform 
 • Übersicht AMD Nile-Plattform
• Übersicht Intel  Mobile-CPUs

 MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. September 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Speicherflut" in PCGH 11/2010, Seite 100-104




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hersteller|Produkt|Produkt im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Corsair|Dominator (CMP12GX3M3A1600C9)|
-Link-

Corsair|Dominator (CMP4GX3M2C1600C7)|
-Link-

Corsair|Dominator GT (CMT4GX3M2A2133C9)|
-Link-

Crucial|Ballistix Tracer (BL25664TN1608.16FF)|
-Link-

Crucial|CT25664BA1339.8FD|
-Link-

G.Skill|Eco (F3-10666CL7D-4GBECO)|
-Link-

G.Skill|F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT|
-Link-

G.Skill|Trident (F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD)|
-Link-

Kingston|Hyper X (KHX1333C7D3K2/4GX)|
-Link-

Kingston|Hyper X (KHX1866C9D3T1K3/6GX)|
-Link-

Kingston|Hyper X Lovo (KHX1333C9D3UK2/4GX)|
-Link-

OCZ|Gold (OCZ3G1333LV4GK)|
-Link-

OCZ|Gold (OCZ3G1333LV8GK)|
-Link-

Patriot|Viper II Sector 7 (PV736G1800ELK)|
-Link-Corsair Airflow Pro in Aktion:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPnNIGKVQzo​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. September 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*Turbo Reloaded*" in PCGH 11/2010, Seite 60-62




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele
• Download: CoreDamage
• Download: Turbo Boost Monitor
• Download: TMonitor
• Download: AMD Overdrive


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. September 2010)

Registrierung für Driver Genius 9 Essentials: Bitte nutzen Sie das folgende Passwort, um die vorliegende Version auf der Heft-DVD zu installieren: DGESS8H82E


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. September 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Coole Blöcke" in PCGH 11/2010, Seite 64-70




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hersteller|Produkt|Produkt im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Aqua Computer|Cuplex Kryos Delrin|
-Link-

Aqua Computer|Cuplex Kryos HF|
-Link-

Alphacool|HF14 Livingstone|
-Link-

Alphacool|HF14 Yellowstone|
-Link-

Alphacool|HF38 Niagara|
-Link-

Anfitec|Soleil|
-Link-

Dimastech|Nethuns|
-Link-

D-Tek|Fuzion V2|
-Link-

EK|Supreme HF|
-Link-

EK|Supreme LT|
-Link-

Phobya|CPU Waterblock|
-Link-

Watercool|Heatkiller 3.0|
-Link-

XSPC|Rasa Black|
-Link-

Ybris|Black Sun|
-Link-


----------



## PCGH_Chris (22. September 2010)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Neue AMD-Prozessoren"*

*Die sechs neuen AMD-CPUs im Preisvergleich
*

Phenom II X6 1075T
Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition
Phenom II X2 560 Black Edition
Athlon II X4 645
Athlon II X3 450
Athlon II X2 265


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. September 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*Hydra für AM3*" in PCGH 11/2010, Seite 78-80




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hydra für AMD3*
• Download Hydra-Treiber
• Release Notes Hydra-Treiber v1.6.109

*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*
• Asus Crosshair IV Extreme
• Asus Crosshair IV Formula
• MSI 870A Fuzion Power Edition
  • MSI 870A-G54

  
*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)

*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des   Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden   Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der   Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird   gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
• MSI Radeon HD 4870, 1 GiByte
• Scythe Shuriken
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 8-8-8-24, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------

